# [V/T] Cars Race o Rama für PS3 *neu*



## xdave78 (18. Oktober 2010)

*[V/T] Cars Race o Rama für PS3 *neu**

Hi,

meine Schwiegermutter hat für meinen 
Sohn das PS3 Spiel Cars race-o-rama gekauft. Leider haben wir aber gar 
keine PS3. Mein Sohn hat allerdings die Schutzfolie aufgerissen und 
somit können wir es nicht mehr umtauschen. Die Disc hat die Hülle nie 
verlassen. Anleitung und Hülle sind nagelneu und neuwertig. Das Game hat
 28,99€ gekostet. Würde es entweder für 25€ inkl. Versand verkaufen oder
 alternativ gegen eine BluRay Disc (am Liebsten Disney Cars) tauschen.

Lg David


----------

